# Is she starting Labor? What is going on?



## TheNewGoat (Jul 6, 2016)

So I got two goats and was told the people had no bucks come to find out my does shared a pen with a 5 month old buckling who had clearly dropped. I have had them for about 2 months now and today I noticed her having some swelling and some white/clear discharge with a change in her position. I have know idea if she is pregnant I am a new goat owner. But after a about 7 hours the discharge went a way and now she has white crust on her back end. :shock:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Does she have any udder enlargement?

How old is she?

Did she act differently while she had the discharge? Loud? Tail wagging?

She could be in heat.

Edit 
What breed?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post pics?


----------



## TheNewGoat (Jul 6, 2016)

*What do you think*

It is to dark to take a pic right now. When I got up this morning one of the goats where very loud and I could not figure out who it was to because when I went out they all came running and all was quite thinking they would get feed. She has had a bad attitude for a week too week and a half going from really nice and rubbing on me to jumping up and head budding me in the face. Being that I was told there was no way she could be prego I have been milking her and she started putting out more milk the last couple weeks but i also put her on lactation pellets. We went to sweet feed and the milk did not go down. It was so much discharge it was running down on her udder. She also has been fighting me at the milk table the last couple days which is a new thing as well


----------



## TheNewGoat (Jul 6, 2016)

TheNewGoat said:


> It is to dark to take a pic right now. When I got up this morning one of the goats where very loud and I could not figure out who it was to because when I went out they all came running and all was quite thinking they would get feed. She has had a bad attitude for a week too week and a half going from really nice and rubbing on me to jumping up and head budding me in the face. Being that I was told there was no way she could be prego I have been milking her and she started putting out more milk the last couple weeks but i also put her on lactation pellets. We went to sweet feed and the milk did not go down. It was so much discharge it was running down on her udder. She also has been fighting me at the milk table the last couple days which is a new thing as well *she is 3 years old*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to stop milking her. She needs to make colostrum.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree, stop giving her lactation pellets and dry her up.


----------



## TheNewGoat (Jul 6, 2016)

she is still having a clear fluid leaking from her and it is running down her udder. Her area above her tail is lower looking then normal. I milked her yesterday and it was really sticky and today the same I went from milking twice to once and will slowly stop milking I dont what to just stop cold turkey and make her really sore. Her tummy looks a bit lower today it is much more noticeable from underneath and looks a lot less wider then yesterday.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think she is close to delivering. Do you have a clean stall for her to deliver in? She'll need a private place separate from the other goats. Don't milk her again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those kids will have no colostrum and you risk them catching diseases and dying because they will get no antibodies. You have got to stop milking her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, stop milking her.

She sounds like she may be the way you describe her, but to better know if you aren't sure, get a preg check from the vet.


----------



## TheNewGoat (Jul 6, 2016)

*Kids*

We still have no kids but if you feel or look at the right side of her tummy it is rolling and bouncing and moving. even more in my other goat. We are not milking anymore have not for about 32 hours. I am a little worried it will make the mommy sore and hurt what can i do for her.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

She will be fine just let her udder be, you never want to milk a doe before they kid. Do you know what colostrum is? Its special milk they produce for the newborns that has all the antibodies in them, but the babies can only absorb it for 24 hours. Is she current on her CD&T vaccine?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## fortspringwatergoats (Sep 16, 2016)

SLOW DOWN! READ THIS http://thriftyhomesteader.com/2015/04/goat-birthing-problem-with-online-advice.html#comment-942 . She is most likely in heat! The vet is always your best bet! So if you are still worried CALL THE VET! I can't stress this any more the vet is always your best bet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

TheNewGoat said:


> We still have no kids but if you feel or look at the right side of her tummy it is rolling and bouncing and moving. even more in my other goat. We are not milking anymore have not for about 32 hours. I am a little worried it will make the mommy sore and hurt what can i do for her.


It has been a while since we heard from OP. Hope things are OK?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think the goat was probably in heat. The 5 month old buckling would have had to breed the doe when he was two months old, and that's pretty unlikely.


----------



## TheNewGoat (Jul 6, 2016)

was in heat but have sence be breed so can wait to see and what is a CD&T


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

CDT is the vaccine for enterotoxemia and tetanus.


----------

